
Kyshtym disaster: radioactive contamination accident from 1957 - xrd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyshtym_disaster
======
mimixco
Thanks for posting this. There are so many nuclear accidents which have left
permanent scars on our planet beyond the "Big 3" that everyone knows about.

